
Provinces and cities in China are experimenting with a 4.5-day work week - scilro
http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202004/28/WS5ea77081a310a8b241152213.html
======
RedBeetDeadpool
This is an interesting strategy, has anything like this been done before?

Current monetary policy only thinks about how to get more spending power into
the hands of a consumer(lower interest rates, tax cuts, stimulus checks), but
now we're seeing the state try to get consumers to spend more by giving them
more time to spend what they have.

I wonder why they would resort to this tactic, can't they just print more
money?

